# i smell like a firepit



## daboyz1223 (Jul 19, 2014)

hello friends:

my name is justin, i'm from outside of pittsburgh. my wife is a big fan of smoked meats, so for mother's day i bought a cheap smoker for her to try out, which means i bought a smoker to smoke meat for her to make her happy. i'm quite new to this, but i've been watching a ridiculous amount of bbq pitmasters on tv. so far we've kept it rather simple, did a brisket for my maiden smoking, and made pulled pork with it. today i made some ribs for her. smoking meats is fun and all, but it really needs to be planned well in advance so i can babysit my pit. right now i'm working with a brinkman smoke n grill. i already moved the legs to the outside, and drilled some holes in the pan for airflow.  i'm here just to absorb knowledge like a sponge to try to impress my wife with my abilities. i have to come clean i've been creeping on the pages reading stuff, but now i'm officially a member. thanks for having me, and look forward to getting my smoke on.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome Justin! As you have found there's lots of good information here. Don't be afraid to ask a question or use the search feature. 

Most importantly show off you smokes. Even the failures. That's one of the best ways to get feedback and help!


----------



## daboyz1223 (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is a photo of the ribs I just made. They surely were smokey.













20140719_121055.jpg



__ daboyz1223
__ Jul 19, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2014)

Howdee Justin,

Nice to meet you, those are some good lookin ribs!

As to the smelling like smoke if you could bottle it, I'd buy it for perfume or after shave.

Welcome to the boards


----------



## ak1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice job!  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gary s (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum, nice looking ribs

Gary S


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

Glad to have you.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello from one Justin to another, glad ya joined us !


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

Me too FoamHeart, if it's a weekend and someone doesn't comment that I smell like a firepit, then something is seriously wrong!!


----------



## cprmom (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome! I just made a comment to my mom, I smell like a fire pit! Personally, it's rather nauseating! Lol:biggrin:


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 20, 2014)

You always know it's summer around here because it smells of smoke, sweat, and bug spray!  Lol


----------



## cprmom (Jul 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ cprmom
__ Jul 20, 2014






It was worth the yucky fire pit smoke smell!!!


----------



## java (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome and nice job on the ribs!

Ed


----------

